# Looking for Discus in Atlanta



## Ron Ziliak (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking back, anyone selling Discus in or near Atlanta? Looking for a few to give a good home. Please e-mail:

[email protected]

Thank you.

Ron


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

You should attend our auctions. There were several very nice discus for sale last weekend.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I am confused my your statement. Are you saying you are trying to give yours to people that can take discus, or are you asking for some?


----------



## Ron Ziliak (Feb 26, 2007)

Wish I could, I work for an aviation outfit and unfortunatly work weekends.

Ron


----------



## Ron Ziliak (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry, Not to be confusing. I lost a couple of my adult discus last month when I lost power. I wish to purchase a few discus. Would prefer to buy locally rather than from a big outfit on line. I have purchased before from DiscusDave in Atlanta and Ken in Athens. Should anyone be selling discus in and around Atlanta PLMK. Sorry if I was vague in the first post, and I stated I would really enjoy attending your auctions however I can't get up there on the weekends, just too many broken airplanes I guess! Thanks to all who I have now bored with this lengthy reply. See ya.

Ron


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, well the person who was selling discus during the action has started to breed them. I think he has a bunch of young Turquoise Discus for sale. I know he bought a bunch from discus hans, so that was likely why he was selling some of his adults for a large loss at the auction. (Sadly I don't know his e-mail, and I know he doesn't go on forums.)

Send an e-mail to Ken and he might know who might have some, but honestly most of the discus breeders have stopped coming to the auctions since they loose so much money. (And you never see any at the mini auctions.) But yah basically you just missed your last big chance to get local discus for dirt cheap till spring.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

yeap the auction is def. the place to buy them. never seen then around/under $10 until the auction. makes me want to start a duscus tank.


----------



## Bugman (Jul 7, 2008)

> I think he has a bunch of young Turquoise Discus for sale. I know he bought a bunch from discus hans, so that was likely why he was selling some of his adults for a large loss at the auction.


I bought all the blue tourq had had for sale before the auction. I think he brought all the red tourq and snakeskins that were ready for sale to the auction also. He has some fry growing out. All the ones he had at the auction were growouts from his adults. They weren't the adults he had purchased. When he list them in the newsletter his price is generally cheaper than the price at the auction. The ones I bought from him went for $20 to $30 more at the auction than I paid. Nice fish and he sells them at a fair price.

Ron, if you want to talk with him you can go on the AAAA forum and look for Roger (his real name and forum name) He usually checks in everyday. He will be more than happy to let you know what he might have available and you can run by his house and check them out. He was considering selling his mated pair of blue tourq's.(but they wouldn't be cheap).


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Bugman you are off by a year...


----------

